# Preisgünstiges/Kostenloses Vektorprogramm?



## aleX Angel (14. September 2004)

Hallo

ich möchte mich gern mal an Vektorgrafiken versuchen, weiß aber nicht welche Programme gut und vor allem Günstig sind. Kostenlos wäre natürlich am besten.
Kann mir jemand tipps geben wo ich evtl. ein Programm downloaden oder billig kaufen kann?

VIelen dank im vorraus
aleX angel


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. September 2004)

Hallo,

Also wenn Du wirklich in das Vektorgeschäft einsteigen willst, kann ich Dir nicht
empfehlen, mit einem Freeware-Programm anzufangen. Lade Dir einfach die
Trialversion von bspw. Freehand (macromedia.com) oder Illustrator (adobe.de)
runter und probier, Dich da reinzufuchsen. Wenn Du mit dem Programm gut
zurecht kommst, dann lohnt sich auf jeden Fall jeder Cent, der dafür ausgegeben
wurde...

Auch wenn ich von vielen jetzt gesteinigt werde. Im Saturn-Elektronikgeschäft
ist derzeit die Corel Graphic Suite 11 inkl. den Zusatzprogrammen (R.A.V.E. etc.)
für 99 Euro im Angebot. Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang damit gearbeitet und für
diesen Preis ist dieses Programm ebenfalls empfehlenswert.

Gruss Markus


----------



## aleX Angel (14. September 2004)

*aber eigentlich...*

aber eigentlich...

wollte ich mir nur mal anschauen wie man so vektorgrafiken erstellt, n bisschen was probieren. "Ins geschäft einsteigen" davon kann noch lange keine rede sein. Da ich im Moment eh noch mein Abi mach und solange auf jeden Cent gucken muss.... 99€ ist da immernoch viel.

Weißt du ob es von versch. Programmen vielleicht schülerversionen gibt? 

Alexandra


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. September 2004)

Also ich habe gerade bei macromedia mal gerschaut - da gibt es für unglaubliche
99 Euro eine Studentenlizenz für das Studio MX Paket, inkl. Dreamweaver MX 2004, 
Flash MX, Fireworks MX und natürlich auch Freehand MX.

http://www.macromedia.com/de/resour...omoid=_blurb_education_page_de_fallbts_091304

Also 4 Programme zu einem Spottpreis, die es wirklich wert sind.

Schau Dir am besten mal die Trialversion an, die gilt 30 Tage, bis dahin kannst
Du ja mal reinschnuppern und es Dir überlegen.


----------



## thoru (14. September 2004)

Wenn du  nur mal schauen möchtest dann ist der 
Weg den Markus dir vorgeschlagen hat schon der 
Beste....von der Idee mit Corel Draw mal 
abgesehen  

Ich denke wenn du später wirklich mal mehr machen
willst, dann vergeude deine Zeit nicht mit Programmen
"nur" ein Nischendasein fristen. Es ist nunmal nicht 
von der Hand zu weisen das Adobe Illustrator und
Macromedia Freehand in Sachen Vektorprogrammen
den Ton angeben.


cu
thoru


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (5. Oktober 2004)

Also ich muss euch mal sagen das Corel Draw echt eines der besten Proggies sind in sachen Vektor.Hier kann jeder Anfänger in sehr schneller Zeit super ergebnisse erzielen.Sicher hat auch Corel Bugs aber welches denn bitte nicht.Oke zum animieren usw ist "king of Software" Macromedia unschlagbar momentan.Aber jeder der einsteigen mag sollte mit Corel anfangen.Das angebot die11er version bei saturn oder so is echt ein Spot Preis obwohl man ja von " ungeraden" versionen finger lassen sollte  aber ich habe Corel 10 und alles is Paletti werde mir demnächst 12er zulegen ..... also Anfänger sollten Corel nehmen meine Devise.... fragen zu Corel gerne an mich *gg* evtl. kann man sich ja austauschen falls jmd gut mit Flash ist *gg* 


Mfg


----------



## Arom (4. November 2004)

Hallo aleX Angel,

besser als Vectorprogramme sind parametrische Programme.
D.h., wenn du einen Parameter der Konstruktion veränderst, verändert sich der Rest entsprechend.
Es gibt da verschiedene Programme, welche aber immer auf einem Grundsystem aufbauen. Das ist der acis-kernel.
Solidworks, Catia sind solche.( verwendet z.B. von BMW ,Boing )
Aber auch Alibre. Letzteres kannst du als 30 Tage Demoversion bei http://www.battlogg.net/ haben.
Gute Videotutorials gibt es hier.
http://www.cadtec.ch/alibre/

gruss arom


----------



## Ludren (10. November 2004)

Ein kostenloses Vektorprogramm ist: *Creature Hause Expression 3*
Du kannst es hier kostenlos herunterladen: Klick 
Eine Registrierung ist aber notwendig.

Hier ein Direktlink für die Windows Version, (keine Ahnung ob noch geht): CreatureHouseExpression3.exe

Hoffe das hilft dir 

MfG

Ludren


----------

